# Have you ever passed up on a great opportunity?



## iluvpurpleandpugs (Mar 16, 2012)

I graduated high school in 2009 with a 3.8 GPA, an honors diploma, and a National Honors Society medal. I was accepted into three very selective colleges, with scholarship offers around $12,000/year for each of them.

Fall of 2009 I went to one of these colleges, and stayed for a month. One day, I got sick, and wanted to come home. So, my parents came and got me, but it was under the assumption that once I felt better, I would go back. Once I got home, I wanted to do nothing but stay in bed. All day, all the time. I also made it very clear after three days that I did not have any intentions of returning.

I guess the reasons were...I never felt totally comfortable on campus. The other people were nice, and I had decent roommates...but I just didn't feel like I belonged. Although I had been a good student in high school, I felt like I was struggling more than I could handle in classes at the college. And it just seemed like my roommates were making friends faster than I was. Most of the girls would knock on each others doors and socialize, but I never felt comfortable doing that. I had no idea how to introduce myself, let alone what to say to them after that.

This was nearly three years ago. Now, I'm enrolled at the local community college and am doing fine. My grades are good, and I'm in the program of my choice. I also am not having too bad of a time talking with people. I haven't formed any very close relationships, but I have people that I feel I can talk to from time to time.

I guess one thing I should mention was that my parents were very proud when I got accepted and very proud when I made the decision to attend the college. No one in my family had ever gone to a private college before, and no one had ever gotten as big of a scholarship as I did. It's hard to believe because I have many intelligent aunts, uncles, and cousins, but none of them attended the type of college I did. I remember one of my cousins remarking that I was going to the college she had wanted to go to, but that she had not received a scholarship.

My mom and dad bring this up from time to time, convincing me that I passed up on a great opportunity, and I'll admit it, I did. But I guess I just did what felt right at the time.

Has anyone else ever done something like this?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Yes, but that's life. Mistakes and unfortunate things happen and constant reminders are just bitterness for everyone and nothing positive.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yes, plenty that IS the past move on


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

This is almost exactly what happened to me. I was a straight A high school student and was accepted into all the schools I applied to. I felt awesome. I passed up my opportunity to go to my dream school to go to one that was closer and cheaper. I also chose a major I was only halfheartedly into (genetics) to impress people, ie, my dad. Bad choice. I was lonely, I didn't fit in with the football and frat culture, hated the atmosphere and how it was impossible to explore anything without a car. It made me miserable. The genetics classes were torture and my grades fell to no longer straight-A, and I eventually left. Now I'm trying to reassemble the pieces and get my life together. I am sure that my overall decline is happiness is a direct result of my decision to attend a school/major I knew was an awful fit for me.


----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, r u my twin? lol. I got accepted to -sum uni-, went for the summer semester, felt so overwhelmed, decided to take a year off and promised my mom that I'd go back (even signed something. lol), didn't end up going back, but went to another uni instead. When I tell people about it they're like: u passed on going to -sum uni-!! Meh... I regretted it at first bc I always wanted to go there but what can I do?

Do you plan on transferring to a four year college?


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Story of my life... all health related though, so I don't get too down on myself and look to the future.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I was accepted into the #1 university in my province out of high school, and dropped out to attend nursing school at a small college in the fall/winter. Sometimes I get a little wistful, but in the end I don't think I'll be regretful of my decision.


----------

